# We want to buy a garden... who can help?



## Holla1233$ (Apr 17, 2021)

My mum is living in carvajal and she loves gardening it’s her passion. 💐 Unfortunately she does not have one now and with Covid 🦠 made it also impossible to go out much. She would love to help in somebody’s garden, or own one even if it comes with a house.

Please help I would not know who to ask.

Thanks,
Di


----------



## hanywaj (Oct 21, 2021)

Didn't you suggest that your mother start a garden on the balcony?


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

She can apply to the local council for an allotment; there may be a waiting list.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Hydroponics is very popular with apartment dwellers and you get the added benefit of no pests or soil borne disease. Now, with LED lighting, it is available to the home gardener.


----------

